# Evil walmart!!!!!!!



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

I went to walmart yesterday, and in the fish section, there were 10 bettas, 8 of which were DEAD!  How could they have 8 dead bettas and not even KNOW ABOUT IT? whatever employee was supposed to be in charge of the fish section odviously never bothers to feed the fish or change the water, OR, hasn't even been back there in weeks!
oh, and another time, i saw a one eyed goldfish and another with a big cut in its side!  how DARE they treat innocent fish like that! :evil:


----------



## finnyfishy (Aug 10, 2010)

Yeah, I cried last time I was in walmart and saw all the dead fish. It was so upsetting. I don't go in walmart for anything anymore. All they care about is the money, not the lives of the fish.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Why didn't you get a manager? Nothing can change unless you bring it to the attention of the management. If they do nothing than go to corporate and report the store. Remember to note the time you were there and the condition of the fish. Pictures also help. 

No manager wants corporate to step in so most of them will get their act together if you send them a letter stating you are not happy with the care given to the fish and if you don't see improvement you will report the store. If they do nothing then follow up on your threat and actually report them to corporate (in fact... report the store along with sending the manager a letter). Let them know that you and your friends/family will no longer shop at that store and if conditions don't improve you will be notifying agencies like PITA and the HSUS along with alerting the media to the conditions of the animals at that store.


----------



## germanchick09 (Jul 27, 2010)

our walmart doesnt carry fish anymore, so the other day my friend who works there called me and told me that they acciedentally received a shipment of 20 bettas, when i got there the next day they were all dead!!!


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

I once went to a walmart where the betta cups were only filled like 1/4th of the way. the poor fish could hardly move. Then there was this lady who started yelling at an employee and requested to see the manager. Who knew fish would cause such drama? (I was on the angry lady's side though)


----------



## Little Marlin (Jul 4, 2010)

i have a walmart with happy swimmy fish. all *ABSOLUTELY GOERGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Little Marlin (Jul 4, 2010)

read the thread "finally getting my fish". it describes the 2 best ones.


----------



## Plakat Betta (Aug 9, 2010)

yeah my walmart got 8 females in one bag. I saw them tuesday and went wendsday morning to get one. They were all dead in a sealed bag. There were female betta cups were empty i guess they never got aroung to put them in the cup.


----------



## betta fish crazy (Jul 9, 2010)

Walmart makes me :redmad::redmad::redmad::redmad::redmad:


----------



## Bettas are Betta (Aug 3, 2010)

My Walmart doesn't have bettas and that's what makes me happy! Happy, because they don't get to torture the poor things!! SHAME ON EVIL WALMARTS

It's like the people working there think there plastic toys in water that you don't need to care about!!!


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

1fish2fish said:


> Why didn't you get a manager? Nothing can change unless you bring it to the attention of the management. If they do nothing than go to corporate and report the store. Remember to note the time you were there and the condition of the fish. Pictures also help.
> 
> No manager wants corporate to step in so most of them will get their act together if you send them a letter stating you are not happy with the care given to the fish and if you don't see improvement you will report the store. If they do nothing then follow up on your threat and actually report them to corporate (in fact... report the store along with sending the manager a letter). Let them know that you and your friends/family will no longer shop at that store and if conditions don't improve you will be notifying agencies like PITA and the HSUS along with alerting the media to the conditions of the animals at that store.


wow... :shock: i would have told the fish guy if there had _been_ one... i don't think the manager would pay much attention to a 12 year old :-? but something definitely needs to be done about the way walmart treats their fish.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

No one needs to know your age. I used to think people wouldn't listen to a 19 year old but if you take the time to write a letter to the manager and use good words and grammar they would never know you were young. 

I'm very shy so I hardly ever actually get a manager. What I do is take pictures on my cell phone and then go back home and write a letter.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

*bettas cruelty*



1fish2fish said:


> Why didn't you get a manager? Nothing can change unless you bring it to the attention of the management. If they do nothing than go to corporate and report the store. Remember to note the time you were there and the condition of the fish. Pictures also help.
> 
> No manager wants corporate to step in so most of them will get their act together if you send them a letter stating you are not happy with the care given to the fish and if you don't see improvement you will report the store. If they do nothing then follow up on your threat and actually report them to corporate (in fact... report the store along with sending the manager a letter). Let them know that you and your friends/family will no longer shop at that store and if conditions don't improve you will be notifying agencies like PITA and the HSUS along with alerting the media to the conditions of the animals at that store.


 
i agree with u. i have pet store next door to my work. the fish guy who usually work there left for 5-6 wk. and bettas where in terrible conditions. water on the bottom,and in a little bit of that water a lot of food so water was very cloudy.a few bettas were dead. and we talking about pet store!
i want back to the store when that guy came back and told him about that. he told me that in this situation we have to complain to corporate.

also we have pet smart and i know they changing water 2 times a week and they using betta water. so i think it also depend on people and manager who work there

i love bettas and it most abuse fish. my husband don't like me to go to pet store because i leaving crying. i get very obsessed with it. it's funny a lot of my co workers and friends have betta because of me.all together we have about 32-40 bettas. i have 8 and rest of them 2-3 bettas


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

1fish2fish said:


> No one needs to know your age. I used to think people wouldn't listen to a 19 year old but if you take the time to write a letter to the manager and use good words and grammar they would never know you were young.
> 
> I'm very shy so I hardly ever actually get a manager. What I do is take pictures on my cell phone and then go back home and write a letter.


oh, i meant i didn't think the _manager _would listen to me. i _could_ wright a letter...


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I understand. Sometimes its better if you write a letter or email.


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

yeah. something needs to be done about the way walmart treats their fish! they are living creatures with feelings!


----------



## Kiara123 (Aug 11, 2010)

i hate to see there fish because i now alot are died and the ones that are alive are sick or way under feed


----------



## boxermom (Aug 15, 2010)

Wow, how sad! The betta's in my walmart are usually dead too. Thankfully they only have 4-5 at a time. But, I hardly shop there and stopped looking at the fish.

I bought a yellow female from there once, she lived for 3 years.


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

i know! it's terrible!


----------



## lunalove199 (Jul 30, 2010)

Yeah I've noticed for a while that walmart could care less about their fish. Personally all walmarts should just quit the fish business because obviously they dont know what they are doing and cant care for them. 

We should all begin a strike lol.


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

Kiara123 said:


> i hate to see there fish because i now alot are died and the ones that are alive are sick or way under feed


Most of my walmart's bettas die within a week or 2. =[ Unfortunately they die from being OVER fed. >=[ They put the food RIGHT BESIDE the cups!!!!! Kids feed them CONSTANTLY!!!!! >=[ It makes me so angry!!! Thanks for reminding me that the next time I go up there that I need to bring a sign that says *"Do NOT feed the fish!!!!!"* uhg. =[

It's a real shame too! I saw a BEAUTIFUL yellow crowntail with black grizzel there and I KNOW he must be dead now. =[

When everything in my life is stable again I intend on rescuing fish from walmart and writing letters to them threatening to get the local PETA group involved. =]


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

lunalove199 said:


> Yeah I've noticed for a while that walmart could care less about their fish. Personally all walmarts should just quit the fish business because obviously they dont know what they are doing and cant care for them.
> 
> We should all begin a strike lol.


yes LOTS of walmarts are terrible but not all like mine have great fish AND employees that work good. also wal-mart it the only place i can get any fish. my more LOCAL pet store is doing some reconstruction in the store so they wont be open till idk when and i cant live without my bettafish!!!


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

wallywestisthebest333 said:


> Most of my walmart's bettas die within a week or 2. =[ Unfortunately they die from being OVER fed. >=[ They put the food RIGHT BESIDE the cups!!!!! Kids feed them CONSTANTLY!!!!! >=[ It makes me so angry!!! Thanks for reminding me that the next time I go up there that I need to bring a sign that says *"Do NOT feed the fish!!!!!"* uhg. =[
> 
> It's a real shame too! I saw a BEAUTIFUL yellow crowntail with black grizzel there and I KNOW he must be dead now. =[
> 
> When everything in my life is stable again I intend on rescuing fish from walmart and writing letters to them threatening to get the local PETA group involved. =]


thats awful! you should rescue that crowntail! hopefully he _is_ alive! both of my boys are walmart rescues, but not from the walmart with 8 dead fish. i felt sorry for the two living ones, but they were probably not healthy and would have died.


----------



## luv2run21 (Aug 17, 2010)

stupid walmarts they make me so sad when i went there i was looking at the fish section and half of them were dead and the rest were lethargic thats like a torture chamber for fish!!


----------

